# Seamaster 200 "Shom"



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Finally. After more than two years, I have gotten around and finished building my Seamaster 200 aka. "SHOM":










Got a not running 1012 movement off ebay. I had to replace lots of parts, lots of head scratching, and lots of cleaning, re-assembly, etc. Got the rest of the parts from Cousins. The movement has been in pieces for the last year or so, due to lack of time a second kid. As I had a lot of money invested in this, I got myselves together and finished the build today. Very happy with the result. It's on a generic mesh at the moment, but I have a Omega mesh incomming.

I choose to use the original black hands, even if the SM120 hands or even Ploprof was very tempting.

I don't believe for a second that this was really used by SHOM, but that's the name most use for it. An internet myth I believe.

cheers,

Ketil


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

ketiljo said:


> Finally. After more than two years, I have gotten around and finished building my Seamaster 200 aka. "SHOM":


Bravo! I like its simple, black and white elegance and functionality. Looks like "it means business." :rockon:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

David Spalding said:


> ketiljo said:
> 
> 
> > Finally. After more than two years, I have gotten around and finished building my Seamaster 200 aka. "SHOM":
> ...


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

great looking diver, very good work :thumbsup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I like that. :notworthy: A lot! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Amazing Omega

I could live with that !

some day i will sit down and build a watch :to_become_senile:


----------



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

I think that is the nuts..well done that man great job.


----------

